# The Will



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes the will exists. To my knowledge there were 3 made. Ive seen 1 & 3, but not 2. They where written by the following:

1. David Pajak (sp) - Buffalo, NY
2. Brett Salafia - Newington, CT
3. Kevin Black - Buffalo, NY

They way I got to see them is that the Presas family showed them to me while I visited with them at thier home in October of 2001. In addition the 3rd will was started in my house and finished in Michael Bates home. I didnt get to see them until after Remys passing, but he did announce the International Board at the 2001 Orlando Camp. 

As I recall there was about 30 names of people who would form a corporation after Remys passing and this would be the governing body for Modern Arnis. Im summarizing but for the most part that was it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

Where exactly is the probate being done? Is it in B.C.?


----------

